# Osram Lunetta night light Plug In LED in UK



## LED-FX (May 11, 2004)

Osram Lunetta thats what PDF says/ NATTLED is whats stamped on unit :

http://www.osram.com/products/luminaires/special/lunetta_led.html

£3.60 at local Ikea, single amber LED with swivelling , 360 degree,30mm
fresnel lens.
Light sensor by LDR actually dims as external brightness increases.
Not astonishly bright,light meter in direction gives peak beam of er 0.45
Foot Candles but a wide beam pattern with a bright spot. Its
amber,comforting colour at night and has 0.4W stamped on it.Aimed at the
Limelight EL type nightlight market.

Adam


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2004)

Too bad this light has a UK plug and runs on 220-250VAC 50Hz...I can't test this with US 110-120VAC 60Hz power and US plugs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Zelandeth (May 12, 2004)

Hmmm, methinks time to go and have a hunt around see if I can find one of these in Aberdeen...

Thanks for the heads up Adam!


----------



## LED-FX (May 14, 2004)

Craig, Do you have a cooker outlet? can get 220V across these in US wiring I believe.

Zelandeth, try visiting Au Naturelle, UK store dealing in cheap home decor, look for the Glowball at 3 GBP, Mathmos knockoff basically at 10% of price....

Will try and get examples of both sent to The LED Museum for Craigs perusal.

Adam


----------



## Kristofg (May 14, 2004)

They are available at DIY stores as well. I've got one of those (couldn't resist since it was a LED) and I like it, but i don't like the fact that it dims the LED when the light level gradually increases from outside. Makes me wonder if a current keeps flowing trough it during the day too. albeit a small one.
It's nice to use for floor lighting at night though.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LED-FX said:*
Craig, Do you have a cooker outlet? can get 220V across these in US wiring I believe. 

[/ QUOTE ]
There is a 220VAC outlet behind the stove/oven, but my kitchen is far too small for me to pull out/unplug the stove to plug a nightlight in. And I'd need an adapter to convert the socket on the receptacle to the socket needed by the nightlight. The AC power here is 60Hz, not 50Hz, so the nightlight may not function properly even if I was able to pull the stove out and plug the adapter/nightlight combination into that receptacle.


----------

